# Breaker not tripped, yet no power??



## bbray1012 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello!! My first thread! First of all, circuit was fine yesterday. When I got home from work, the circuit for my bath and one bedroom wasn't working: the circuit breaker never tripped, just the line is dead.  Any thoughts?? I'm very much a novice at this, so bear with me.  There isn't a GFCI circuit.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard bbray!
Actually, a GFIC protected outlet or GFIC breaker is required by code if there is an outlet in the bathroom.
The GFIC outlet does not necessarily have to be in the bathroom but, the outlet must be GFIC protected.  Check the entire home (inside & outside) for a GFIC outlet and press the "test" button to see if it pops out.  Then press the "reset" button to see if it stays in.  Anything short of that would require further testing with a volt/ohm meter and some removal/inspection of the outlet(s) in question.
Post back if you still need help resolving this issue.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 23, 2010)

Well put kok328.


----------



## bbray1012 (Jun 23, 2010)

After further inspections, I still have found no GFIC outlets anywhere. My son's bedroom is on the same circuit as my bath and bedroom and he has power. I'm assuming then that there is an open circuit somewhere? I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this problem. I just bought the house a month ago, and it was built in 1954. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbray1012 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey I got it!!!  It was a broken wire in one of the bedroom outlets. Sparked like crazy when I checked it with a nite light!! Scared the pants off of me!!  Thanks for the help anyways!!


----------



## kok328 (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad you found the problem.
However, you may want to consider installing a GFIC outlet in the bathroom & kitchen; after you put your pants back on (LOL).
This is more for you and your family's protection rather than code requirements.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with KOK, it's about your families saftey for a few bucks. And while you do the kitchen and bath, I would also do any exterior outlets and the garage too. 
Isn't electricity fun. wakes ya right up.


----------



## bbray1012 (Jun 25, 2010)

My house does not have any grounded outlets. I'm not sure, but you cannot install a GFIC outlet unless the wiring is grounded, correct?? Any thoughts, other than completely re-wiring the house??


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 26, 2010)

Not true, to keep it simple, a GFCI works because there is an imballance in the load path and return wire...nothing to do with having a ground.
It is there so you do not become the path.
But upgrading the wiring is the best idea, till then a gfci in anyplace that has water is a solid fix.


----------

